# Another Trailor Rig Question



## PEI WING LOCKER (Jan 30, 2004)

I have read the trailor rig replies and have another question for the guy's with big rigs! I built a trailor this past year myself, and it was a mistake. I bought a small four wheeler tipping trailor and built a box over it. I had to jam my coys in to get them all in and didn't have room for my TOP GUN. Every day had to put my blind in the back of the truck. Unload and load at 3:30am is for the birds. I would like to buy a trailor that would haul about 300 full bodies and possibly 4 layouts set up. The group I hunt with work's all week so we only get Saturday's to hunt. We hunt geese until noon then head to the duck blind to finish the day until limit or dark! I always seem to be rushing to unload when i get home and then rush to get ready for the blacks. THE QUESTION. I have a Chev half ton, and am looking for a trailor that is light as possible to haul because we hunt some wet areas in early October? Any recommendations on what to get?
+40 or -40 It DOESN'T matter HUNT EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't have one myself, but from what I have seen, I would think you would need a 14 if not a 16 foot trailer to get 300 fullbodies and 4 blinds in without having to cram.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Featherlite makes and aluminum enclosed trailer but they are spendy. Towing something big with a halfton will be tough when you combine two axles and a steel frame. We have never crammed into our 8 x18 but i am guessing you could get around 300 full bodies in there with blinds set up. for that price you might want to get two smaller rigs w/ your buddies and it might make setting up faster, be more suited for halftons, and be easier to get into fields. That way a few guys could start on one area and the other truck could work on another.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

300 full bodies??  
Your going to need at LEAST a 7X16 trailer! If your pulling it with a half ton you might want to get an 18 footer, that way you can carry a few extra transmissions with you! 
Seriously, I wouldn't think of pulling that size of enclosed trailer with a half ton. Will it pull it? Sure, But it will cause alot of wear and tear! My :2cents
If you are going to hunt in wet fields forget about anything larger than what you've got now. It really tough to pull a trailer in the mud!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

If you want to fit 300 full bodies without taking them apart, you are looking at something around a 7x22 or larger, tandom axle. And the half ton pickups wont have an easy time pulling that. It is also a chunk of cash.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

300 FULLBODIES? For weekend warriors? :huh:


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

get yourself and 8.5x20 it will all go in there. A halfton truck will pull that trailer with no problems. I have a 7x16 right now and it pulls very easy behind my halfton. I am going to get the 8.5x20 and hope to get 400 fullbodies in there plus blinds and northwinds


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a long way to go before I get to 400 let a lone 300 FBs. Must be a nice looking spread!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well the boys in fargo might have around 400 bigfoots here in about 3-4 years if we keep buying like we have been. :wink:


----------



## PEI WING LOCKER (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

I probably should have mentioned that my Chev is 4x4, with a 350 under the hood! Power shouldn't be an issue. I have until October 4th of 2004 to come up with an alternative to my present rig!

Weekend warriors is not buy choice! Until i win the lottery my days in the field are few. I do take two consecutive weeks of vacation every year and that helps to keep my addiction in check. But! If i win the lottery or come across a windfall of $, my situation will soon change. We have a 60 day season and i would be out every day until limit or dark!

Does anyone ever have enuogh decoys? If i could afford to buy and haul a 1000. That's what i would have! LOTTERY!

Hoggr!

Thanks for the info on your rig! I will check out pricing on a 8x16. There is a guy who buys damaged trailors about an hour from here. I am going to pay him a visit to see if he could find an 8x16 and strip it down and lighten it up as he is fixing it!

Once again THANKS to all who took the time to contribute to my topic!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Have any of you tried the trailers that have the "V Front" on them? Are they easier to pull? Does it give you more room inside?

Thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

From what I have been told was that they pull very easy.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I have pulled V's and regular fronts. V's are easier to tow but when comparing the same length including teh V, you are not getting as much cargo space. The flat fronts are nice and square if you want to add some shelves up front for misc stuff


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

The issue is more volume than weight capacity when deciding on a trailer. An 8.5'x20' is more for a fifth wheel setup, and finding one that big would involve towing pure weight. If you were to go with a 16'x6' tandem lowboy you will have no problems at all with a 1/2 ton chevy. As long as you do not tow in your overdrive gear your tranny and semi-floaters will easily handle a full steel trailer of that size. The new chevs have towing capacity of up to 8500lbs, your dekes will never weigh this much.


----------



## Cooterman (Feb 12, 2004)

I would count on extra room in the trailer for 3-4 Mexicans to set out and pic up all those decs! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What is the loaded weight of these trailers?Cant be a whole lot heavier than a lot of the fiberglass boats nowadays.If I were to buy a new trailer,I would get one with a V-front on it.As windy as it gets here,reducing the resistance created by the wind should increase your fuel economy quite a bit,even with the OD off.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't know why you guys are thinking that a 20ft is to much for a 1/2 ton especialy when it is full of plastic deks, and not lead bars. I have a bud w/ a 21 ft camper and he pulls it just fine w/ 1/2. Its not the length that matters its pure weight. Hell the sticker on my door says my truck can pull 9300lbs, and that is playing it safe, if I was just pulling down a state road say 40 mph I would take 10,000 if the trailer could handle it. Go biger than you think you will need! you won't be sorry.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Keep in mind that its not just the head winds that cause trailering problems. You also have to keep in mind side winds and what will happen when you pass large vehicles like semis. (swaying??). Any tandem axle enclosed trailer worth its salt should be equipped with electric brakes. 


> if I was just pulling down a state road say 40 mph I would take 10,000 if the trailer could handle it. Go biger than you think you will need! you won't be sorry.


What happens when the wind blows and why would you put that kind of wear and tear on a vehicle?
It would take forever to get anywhere going 40.  
Maybe I'm too conservative or maybe its just that I've pulled alot of trailers and I used to work in the RV business and seen lots of people pull trailers that are way to much for the vehicle and seen the damage that it causes. 
Thats my story and I'm stickin to it!! :lol:


----------



## Real Tree Griz 2002 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am new to the forum but want to look at/find out about the Geese trailers posted in the "March 2004 ATV Magazine" page 54 from this forum if possible? In the magazine article they show two ATV single axle trailers with Advantage wetlands fabric on the side to hold in many Geese decoys. Since the article was featured in Devils Lake, ND. I figure you guys would have all the answers to my question.

I am a Washington State hunter but want to go for some East Coast Ducks/Geese in the near future and would like to know where I can either get plans or buy some good Duck/Goose ATV towable decoy trailers.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks - Real Tree Griz 2002


----------

